# Navionics Chip



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm posting in this section hoping one of the bassers could help me out. I'm looking to purchase a Navionics Hot Map Chip for my 597 Hummingbird Unit. I'm fishing the biggest tournament of my life the 1st week of May on Seminole and I want to try and maximize the time I will have. I'm going to try and use this thing to fish known good spots so I'm not spinning my wheels. I've been looking on Bass Pro for their prices and their premium one was 199. If no one has any they want to sell, anyone got an idea of a better place to get one?


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

Are you fishing with Huggy?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Look to borrow. One of my bassin buddies said he borrowed one from somebody. Good luck.

NJD


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

B-4 Reel said:


> Are you fishing with Huggy?


Nope, someone else. So is anyone willing to let me borrow one? Thnx for any help.


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Navionics*

Try BOE Marine, I paid $179 for my Platinum chip.Good Luck with the tourney.


----------

